# Please report this ebay listing



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Ive reported it twice a few days ago on 2 different accounts but its still up, if you read the description the idiot guy is obviously selling the degu with this,

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

Many thanks


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I thought you couldn't sell animals on Ebay. I'll report the post.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

No you cant but unfortunatly people do try it- some even offer to post their pets! Just shows how much they care  

Oh and also thanks for reporting it


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Hun would you be able to find out what sex the Goo's are and if he is willing to home them without the cage? If they are girls and still young they will be able to fit right in with my 2 girls


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

repoted. Some people just dont give a **** when it comes to animals.


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

Not sure what the seller is up to, but I have queried/reported it with ebay


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Hun would you be able to find out what sex the Goo's are and if he is willing to home them without the cage? If they are girls and still young they will be able to fit right in with my 2 girls


I can give him a ring for you  If the listing wasnt removed i was going to get them in the hope to rehome them as ebay has been pretty unhelpful!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Done, what an idiot...says he only got them not long ago, WHY BUY THEM IN THE FIRST PLACE!? :mad2: And why not just take the poor things back to [email protected] instead of trying to turf them out on ebay...some people...


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Argent said:


> Done, what an idiot...says he only got them not long ago, WHY BUY THEM IN THE FIRST PLACE!? :mad2: And why not just take the poor things back to [email protected] instead of trying to turf them out on ebay...some people...


I was going to msg him saying why not take them back but i dont know whats worse going back to [email protected] or staying on ebay


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Has someone taken the phone number and email down in case someone on here can offer it a home? with it being reported so many times the lsiting should be removed soon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> I was going to msg him saying why not take them back but i dont know whats worse going back to [email protected] or staying on ebay


That's my thoughts too :mad2:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Has someone taken the phone number and email down in case someone on here can offer it a home? with it being reported so many times the lsiting should be removed soon.


I tried ringing but no answer so i txt and he replied saying he has no idea if they are girls or boys and no idea on the age, [email protected] didnt know either, wtf??? He didnt say if i could have just them so ive asked him again


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> I tried ringing but no answer so i txt and he replied saying he has no idea if they are girls or boys and no idea on the age, [email protected] didnt know either, wtf??? He didnt say if i could have just them so ive asked him again


Well I have been thinking I don't care if they are girls or boys so if he is happy to let them go without the cage and you don't mind another trip then I will fit them in, either way they need sexing to make sure they are a same sex pair


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Its now been removed, he is also being a **** as i suggested homing the goos to me and selling the cage seperatly. He said it crossed his mind but cages arent selling at the moment and what price would i be offering for just the degu :mad2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

What if someone text him saying they were wanting to buy a cage without the goo :aureola:, I wonder if all of a sudden he would want rid of the goo, obviously Im not suggesting anyone does that because that would be naughty


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> Its now been removed, he is also being a **** as i suggested homing the goos to me and selling the cage seperatly. He said it crossed his mind but cages arent selling at the moment and what price would i be offering for just the degu :mad2:


Errr where the hell did he see that cages aren't selling at the mo?????? 
And the price for the Degu, well that will be a loving forever home which I am sure is what he wants for the pet that he has owned for less than a week :mad2:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

He really is an absolute pig! Ive said to him that i bought 2 cages on ebay just yesterday and i paid £72 for one (a furet tower). I also said that degu need specialist care which i have the knowledge of etc etc, ive just tried to sound friendly and that i know what im talking about eventhough i know what id really like to say to him!


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Well I have been thinking I don't care if they are girls or boys so if he is happy to let them go without the cage and you don't mind another trip then I will fit them in, either way they need sexing to make sure they are a same sex pair


He wants £70 for everything no offers  despite him putting them up for 99p and theres no way that he would have got £70 if it hadnt been cancelled, so i have just told him as he wants such a high price that should encourage people who will do their research about degu and they wont end up as food and the cage sold on which is what could have happened. This is exactly like the mouse situation i msgd you about, the guy wont let me have them as he WANTS them to go to a snake owner and they are still up for free on preloved which he updated yesterday    Why do people go out of their way to be cruel


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> He wants £70 for everything no offers  despite him putting them up for 99p and theres no way that he would have got £70 if it hadnt been cancelled, so i have just told him as he wants such a high price that should encourage people who will do their research about degu and they wont end up as food and the cage sold on which is what could have happened. This is exactly like the mouse situation i msgd you about, the guy wont let me have them as he WANTS them to go to a snake owner and they are still up for free on preloved which he updated yesterday    Why do people go out of their way to be cruel


He is a d**k :mad2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I might be getting confuzzled (happens a lot ) but if they are up for free on preloved whats stopping anyone else contacting him and arranging to pick them up? How would he know it was you collecting them xkimxo?


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I might be getting confuzzled (happens a lot ) but if they are up for free on preloved whats stopping anyone else contacting him and arranging to pick them up? How would he know it was you collecting them xkimxo?


I have asked a couple friends but no one will pick them up for me and you have to pay a membership on preloved to respond to new adverts  The guy has 3 mice, 2 female, one male in a breeding cage  Ive had the displeasure of meeting him once when i took 5 rats off of him and B3rnie very kindly homed a male. I could make a new email and respond to it and get my OH to get them but he may recognise him, he definatly would remember me. The guy is a right weirdo too


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats not good then hun, might be worth posting in general chat asking for someone with preloved full membership and for someone local to you who is willing to collect them.


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

it's been removed


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> I have asked a couple friends but no one will pick them up for me and you have to pay a membership on preloved to respond to new adverts  The guy has 3 mice, 2 female, one male in a breeding cage  Ive had the displeasure of meeting him once when i took 5 rats off of him and B3rnie very kindly homed a male. I could make a new email and respond to it and get my OH to get them but he may recognise him, he definatly would remember me. The guy is a right weirdo too


This is a time that I really, really wish I still had transport as I could just go and pick them up as he doesn't know me


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Ive just made a preloved account with my OHs email and as the ad isnt new anymore it let me reply  I rang my OH who said he will go with a mate to get them if he replies and just pretend they are for snakes. What annoys me most is the weirdo emailed me a week ago asking if i wanted them free as i took his rats but i didnt see the msg right away and by the time i said yes ill take them he said somene else is having them. Then he said they didnt come and sent me this

*hi the person did not turn up so up to you if you want them for a donation lol lol lol to feed my snakes hahahaha * 

I said i would take them without cage and he said no then i found them on preloved :mad2:

ps anyone know what snakes eat mice just so my OH looks like he knows what hes talking about?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

i had a californian king snake many years ago, he ate mice (dead of course), they are a very common snake so he could say that he owned one of them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> Ive just made a preloved account with my OHs email and as the ad isnt new anymore it let me reply  I rang my OH who said he will go with a mate to get them if he replies and just pretend they are for snakes. What annoys me most is the weirdo emailed me a week ago asking if i wanted them free as i took his rats but i didnt see the msg right away and by the time i said yes ill take them he said somene else is having them. Then he said they didnt come and sent me this
> 
> *hi the person did not turn up so up to you if you want them for a donation lol lol lol to feed my snakes hahahaha *
> 
> ...


Corn snakes are your best bet especially as most people keep them


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

This guy is a joke, he said hes still got them but i sound like i want them for food which he will not allow????? Also had a lovely txt from the degu man saying his listing has been removed


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Hun do you want me to create an account on preloved (I've been meaning to do so anyway just in case an animal needs me!) and ask this guy if I can have the mice?
I cant pick them up but I can say I'm sending a mate (being your bf) to collect them, would that work?

I'd even take the mice or just the male if you cant keep them. Let me know. x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Where abouts are they?


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey sorry ive only just read these, i got really annoyed at that man and have spent the day getting out each and evey pet for some one on one time  I feel sooo much better now. The guy is in Ilford essex and purple if you want to try msging him you can have a go, my OH is more than happy to get them. I just dont know what else to do


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok if you send me the link then I will get an account sorted and message the guy.
I'll let you know if I get a reply.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

purple_x said:


> Ok if you send me the link then I will get an account sorted and message the guy.
> I'll let you know if I get a reply.


Have sent it  Im not holding out much hope though


----------

